# rollers



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

why do people say they have rollers for sale that dont roll...i don't get it? its like saying you have homing pigeons that dont home? get my point


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

because rollers are a breed of pigeon, I have rollers that roll and rollers that don't roll, all the same breed and blood line


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

West of England tumblers don't tumble. Well the show ones don't. But that's the name of the breed. Rollers are supposed to roll but sometimes bad birds pop up and they don't. Same thing as in homers. Except ours don't come home, so we don't get much chance to sell homers that don't home.


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

thats what happens when you breed out of culls in performing stock. just my thought


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Not true Beefy. No one breeds rollers that will give you 100% rolling birds. Every now and then, you get a stiff bird that doesn't roll at all and you also get the other spectrum; a rolldown. Great pairs of rollers may still throw a rolldown or a stiff. 

Of course breeding culls will obviously give you a higher percentage of bad birds.


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

i agree but those types of birds should be culled and if yr gonna sale someone rollers they probally ought to roll lol. i didnt mean that a pair was gonna produce all rollers but the breeders should have met a standard to make it in the breeder loft


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

beefy said:


> i agree but those types of birds should be culled and if yr gonna sale someone rollers they probally ought to roll lol. i didnt mean that a pair was gonna produce all rollers but the breeders should have met a standard to make it in the breeder loft


what if I could care less abut selling them and don't care about a standard, what buisness is that of yours?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont think the comments were meant as being insulting. But if you want good rollers they should be good roller. I got crested rollers not for their rolling abilities but for their beauty. I wanted good looking birds not great performers.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

right like me I'm more in it for the colors and genetics and I just like having them, other than that I couldn't care, now I'm mixing breeds, and hopfully going to preed them into pouters to catch ferals and stuff. but I'm not in this to make money or even show my birds, in fact moste birds get ate by hawks or given away to 4 h or pepole that want them and have never had any. I don't race pigeons, even though I have trained my ferals out to 100 miles, just for fun, I call it the 100 mile club. but I'm in it just for fun and that's it. yeah it cost money but I love the birds, I don't see it much difrent than my labs?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am trying to cross the rollers with fantails. Trying to see if I can get a beautiful birds that may perform. My dad always told me he had fantail rollers when he was a kid. That was over 50 years ago. And God rest his soul he is no longer around to advise me. The way he described them the where not oriental rollers but I could be wrong. They had big huge fantails and when they flew they rolled. So I am going to try not for the money but for the fun and beauty.(if I can make a couple of bucks so be it)


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I got feral fantails and it just happened by accident.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I would like to see pictures if you can. The must be nice looking.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm all for mixing breeds, the reason I say that and I know a lot of pepole don't agree, but I have some damn good birds. even birds that home and roll, the trouble is no one has made a bird a hawk can not catch. I am changing that, I have a roller feral cross that I'v seen get away many many times, even seen him drive a hawk right into the ground so hard it bounced, if you line breed that bird you create a hole new species, or blood line, witch ever you want to call it. fact is every pigeon you see is off of the rock dove, so basicaly all your birds are mixed anyhow. even though pepole want to call them muts, and stuff, I could easaly say that bout what they have in there loft too. just because they been selectivly breed to make mutations come out more don't mean there not the same?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll see if I can finde some, in the meen time you can go in and look at some of my birds if you go to my albums on my profile, theres pretty cool birds in there


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Already checked them out. They are really cool.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah and I get more monday LOL


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not happy with the looks of them, I don't think they look that great but other pepole are like wow, but I love the ny flights cock I have, just love the white eyes, I wounder what happens if you mix a arkangle with a feral, that should be intresting huh? or a arkangle fantail?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah I saw a picture in some previous threads a feral with some brown and back coloring patches in its wings. Very interesting. I bet the archangel and the feral would be very interesting


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah I got 22 to date with that bronze bar on them, but the more I watch with binocs I finde that's a verry comon color here, some have verry little, and some have a lot like the ones I have pics of. there is a white one at one of the farms here that is solid white ith them bronze bars,


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i admire your courage to mix pigeons, very positive


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

nWoAhmad said:


> i admire your courage to mix pigeons, very positive


whats the worst thing that can happen? somthing gose wrong and you have to go back to the origanal breeders? it's like the qualmond rule, I will never have one on the place just because of that. yeah there pretty and look cool. but I'm not about breeding birds that are going to have somthing majorly wrong. or even die


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

wow. wasnt insulting you or yr birds. just giving my opinions on rollers, hope you enjoy em


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

well said i dont have problem mixing pegeons as long as peole dont do it for the wrong resones same with go birds mix diffrent lines to get poor quilty birds that look like their good birds to sell i mean if you mix to create somthing new i dont think theirs anything wrong with that i do that some times if it doesnt work out i just use the birds as forster birds but mixing birds of diffrent breeds i good and bad i think mixing is good as long as they stay in your loft as great it is to create new breeds i think its even greater to protect the old breeds but post pic of your crations


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I do hope I get one pair at least of a crested roller and fantail mix. I think they will be a beautiful mix. They will be my babies unless somebody really likes the cross and interested in keeping the cross going. Otherwise they will stay in my loft and keep my loft and skies beautiful.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

tjc1 said:


> I do hope I get one pair at least of a crested roller and fantail mix. I think they will be a beautiful mix. They will be my babies unless somebody really likes the cross and interested in keeping the cross going. Otherwise they will stay in my loft and keep my loft and skies beautiful.


that should turn out cool, it's like I mixed a ny flight to a roller but lost the crest but I kept the white eyes and the pink beak, I'm going to breed them back and hopfully get the crest back and still have a bird that rolls, pretty much the same thing as a crested roller, exept with the white eys and stuff of the ny flight


----------

